
8 Lessons from 20 Years of Hype Cycles - Jupe
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/8-lessons-from-20-years-hype-cycles-michael-mullany
======
iokevins
Each point:

Lesson 1. We're terrible at making predictions. Especially about the future

Lesson 2. An alarming number of technology trends are flashes in the pan

Lesson 3. Lots of technologies just die. Period

Lesson 4: The technical insight is often correct, but the implementation isn't
there

Lesson 5: We've been working on a few core technical problems for decades

Lesson 6: Some technologies keep receding into the future

Lesson 7: Lots of technologies make progress when no-one is looking

Lesson 8: Many major technologies flew under the Hype Cycle radar

